# Church Building windows blocked by foam



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been lighting most of my buildings from the interior with good results but when I started looking at my Aristo-Craft Church building I found the interior has 1/2” foam on the inside of the walls. It doesn’t go all the way to the joints just covers the windows and then some.

Does anyone know what the purpose of the foam is? Can it be removed? 

Am I better off leaving the foam and lighting the steeple and front door exterior entryway and leave it at that?

Any ideas?


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I just lighted mine with light over front door and 2 street lights in front of the building. I think the foam is to give the building strucural strenght


----------

